# 96 Maxima Very Strange Ignition problem



## David Hargis (Mar 4, 2005)

Here is what I have. V6 eng, manual trans. I put a clutch in about 6 months ago. Recently it started having hard starting problems. through my diagnosing I found that I am getting a very strange spark. #3 coil seems to fire about 6 times per single crank rotation. #1,#5,&#6 coils rarely fire at all and #2&#4 seem to fire properly. I have rotated all of the coils through all 6 positions with the same results. Things I have done: Checked fuel pressure injector for, operation & leakage. I have good compression. Checked harness wiring from the control unit to the crank position & reference sensors and all coils. I replaced the ref sensor(at front of eng because I had a code for that) I replaced the ECM with one from a bone yard


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

Well have you try cleaning the crank sensor(POS I think)by the trany.It might be dirty or bad.


----------



## David Hargis (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. I did check sensor condition and it is clean and functioning. My tach works so I pretty much figured that the sensor was functioning. I don't remember where I read or heard but there was some information about metal shavings from the starter/ring gear attaching to the magnetic core interfering with the sensor signal. I also tried measuring the distance from the ring gear to the mounting surface of the rear crank sensor by cranking the eng around by hand. I was looking to see if I could be loosing the signal from the sensor on a portion of the gear but that also checked out good.


----------

